# Cymbalta Anyone?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Just wondering what success you have had on Cymbalta? I am IBS-D and was hoping this helps.Vamplady


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

anyone? Just wondering?


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

It works for me. D and depression.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Did it cause you more D at first? This is day 4 and its bad. I feel aweful.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

No, I don't remember having problems with more D- You will need to give it the three week try to see if it works- I take two 30mgs a dayGood luckMXwe


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Vamplady, just looking through some old Cimbalta posts and wondered how you made out? Their website states constipation as the second most common side effect. Sounds like itâ€™s right up my alley. So far Iâ€™ve tried Effexor, Elavil and Paxil. I have to say Effexor has been the best for me so Cimbalta also being a SSNRI may also do well. Hope all is well.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Thanks Pooman for your concern.I tried to go back on it a few days but my BP got high. I also experienced D again.I have had a bad few months. Its the grief and anxiety.I got my do to let me try a Tricyclic-Doxepin. I take 10 mg. at bedtime and I am sleeping well again. She also gave me Xanax as a back up.I ended back at my GI docs office. He said its nerves and the fact of no gallbladder. I was taking the pill form of Questran and it wasn't cutting it. He put me back on the powder form and gave me Pamine Forte. The powder is helping alone. I find if I am eating out the Pamine Forte is good but I get a killer headache. I know the calcium would help but I had kidney stones and I tried retaking it but I started to have pains and felt I should get my calcium in natural form. Vamplady


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear your still having trouble. Seems the problem with this disease is it affects everyone differently and the treatments are just as varied. After exchanging ideas with Grant it seems like anti depressants that increase serotonin levels may not be the right thing for ibs-d. If increased serotonin in the gut makes D worse than why take a SSRI?Well it looks like its back to the drawing board.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Thanks Pooman for your concern. I am better. Today is Thanksgiving and Monday is the one year anniversary of my mom's death. I am doing okay.The Questran Powder seems to be doing the trick. I HATE to drink that stuff but it beats running to the bathroom all the time. I am thinking in the new year of finding a new shrink to go over meds though. The Doxepin 10mg. at night is good but I feel it is making me hungry and fatter.Vamplady


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I tried Cymbalta once and woke up the next day in a severe state of mind from depression. It totally backfired on me. I take 37.5 mgs of Effexor and it really works for the IBS-D for me. Also, it helps with the anxiety.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

So far, in all the antidepressants I've used, Cymbalta seems to do the best for me, both mind and gut.


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Vamplady - I just read your post ( I haven't been around for awhile ) and I hope you are doing better. I am taking Celexa for IBS-D and it has helped a lot but I'm 15 pounds heavier than a year ago when I began taking it. Not at all happy about this. I too had my gall bladder removed - almost three years ago and before that day had never heard of IBS and was told by the surgeon was that since I was thin and young I would have NO side effects from the surgery ( except that I might not want to wear bikinis anymore due to surgical scars - ha ha ha ). Big joke. I have suffered so much but have to say that the Celexa has helped but now I am depressed about the weight gain and definitely DO NOT want to take a higher dose as my doc suggested. Any thoughts / updates?Piper


----------

